# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Two MPPT controllers off one solar array

## Wombat2

I have a 48volt 3phase DC  bore pump. It runs direct via the MPPT controller- no batteries. I have a sewerage treatment plant nearby with air blower running 24/7 and drawing not an inconsiderable amount of power from the grid. The pump only runs about half an hour a day to top up a tank when needed.
I was wondering if I can also use the panels to charge a 24volt battery through a second controller to run a 24volt 2000watt pure sine wave inverter I have. I figure a 100ampHr battery will give nearly 10days without sun so no problem running 24/7 as my solar powered pool filter pump runs on ever overcast rainy days.

----------


## doovalacky

Short answer, the MPPT's will fight each other even when idle. 
Better recheck your assumption of 10 days. Loss from inverter, let alone a sewage air blower I suspect you would be lucky to have a load low enough to even get 24hrs. Rated wattage @240V?

----------

